# little humor



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

*Morris and his wife Esther went to the state fair every year,

And every year Morris would say,

'Esther, I'd like to ride in that helicopter.'

Esther always replied,

'I know Morris, but that helicopter ride is fifty dollars,

And fifty dollars is fifty dollars'

One year Esther and Morris went to the fair, and Morris said,

'Esther, I'm 85 years old.

If I don't ride that helicopter, I might never get another chance.'

To this, Esther replied,

'Morris that helicopter ride is fifty dollars, and fifty dollars is fifty dollars.'

The pilot overheard the couple and said,

'Folks I'll make you a deal. I'll take the both of you for a ride. If you can stay quiet

for the entire ride and don't say a word I won't charge you a penny!

But if you say one word it's fifty dollars.'

Morris and Esther agreed and up they went.

The pilot did all kinds of fancy maneuvers, but not a word was heard.

He did his daredevil tricks over and over again,

But still not a word.

When they landed, the pilot turned to Morris and said,

'By golly, I did everything I could to get you to yell out, but you didn't.

I'm impressed!'

Morris replied,

'Well, to tell you the truth,

I almost said something when Esther fell out,

But you know,

fifty dollars is fifty dollars!'*


----------



## Innovator (Jan 20, 2009)

ouch!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

How important is Eye Makeup??

Ladies, the best way to attract a man is with your eyes. That's why it's so important to have your eye makeup perfectly applied.

Remember, if it weren't for the excellent application of proper eye makeup this young lady probably wouldn't get a second look from most guys…










...
any one disagree ?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

no , the ayaya eyes have it !


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I think it's the ruby red lips.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

I ca-rum-ba….....


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I love Brunettes , with and without eye make up : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://i209.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid209.photobucket.com/albums/bb317/dan_walters/malpki.flv
​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Q. What do you call a blonde in the closet?
A. The 1984 hide and go seek champion.

What Kind of Tracks Are They?
Three blondes were walking through the forest when they came upon a set of tracks.

The first blonde said, "Those are deer tracks."
The second blonde said, "No, those are elk tracks."
The third blonde said, "You're both wrong, those are moose tracks."
The blondes were still arguing when the train hit them.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

WHAT NOT TO DO WITH
BOTTLE ROCKETS
..


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Koldwrkr,

How the heck did you get that picture of me and the wife??


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Marc , is that you ? *WoodWhisperer …The early years : ) *No offense Marc , you little cutie ! LOL

Razor burn *AND* diaper rash….*OUCH !!!*


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Sure do look like him…...............LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL , Dan , I just saw this last week on a van…


----------



## tiglet (Jul 18, 2009)

Tooooooo freakin funny!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

army's little humor


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://izismile.com/video/player2/player.swf


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bring on the toilet paper ! LMAO , Dan : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Washington, DC-
July 27, 2009

Congress today announced that the office of President of
the United States of America will be outsourced to India as
of September 1, 2009. The move is being made in order
to save the President's $500,000 yearly salary, and also
a record $750 billion in deficit expenditures and related
overhead that his office has incurred during the last 3
months. It is anticipated that $7 trillion can be
saved to the end of the President's term. "We
believe this is a wise financial move. The cost
savings are huge," stated Congressman Thomas Reynolds
(R-WA). "We cannot remain competitive on the
world stage with the current level of cash outlay," 
Reynolds noted.
enable him to respond effectively to most topics of
concern. Using these canned responses, he can address
common concerns without having to understand the underlying
issue at all.

"We know these scripting tools work," stated the
spokesperson."President Obama has used them
successfully for years, with the result that some people
actually thought he knew what he was talking about."

Obama will receive health coverage, expenses, and salary
until his final day of employment. Following a
two-week waiting period, he will be eligible for $140 a week
unemployment for 26 weeks. Unfortunately he will not
be eligible for Medicaid, as his unemployment benefits will
exceed the allowed limit.

Mr. Obama has been provided with
the outplacement services of Manpower, Inc. to help
him write a resume and prepare for his upcoming job
transition. According to Manpower, Mr. Obama may
have difficulties in securing a new position due to a lack
of any successful work experience during his lifetime a
greeter position at WalMart was suggested due to Obama's
extensive experience at shaking hands, as well as his
special smile.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey Gene … kinda reads like a warmed over BUSH joke I read a few years back !!!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Dan … who's BUSH? Didn't he make beer? Or, was that Bud, the dog?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

The long term effects of LJ's


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Some kids have all the luck ! Is that Vanessa Hudgens showing off her talent again ?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

!http://www.pakwheels.com/images/forums/2005/6/26/1funny-body-builders-male_PakWheels(com).jpg!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

!http://www.pakwheels.com/images/forums/2005/6/26/1funny-small-guy-and-big-guy-swimming-picture_PakWheels(com).jpg!


----------

